# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  عناوين خطب مقترحة للخطباء في كل جمعة

## خالد الشافعي

< 9 / شعبان / 1433 هـ / الموافق 29 /6 / 2012 م / الجمعة > 
1 / فضائل شعبان .
2 / لا يأتي زمان إلا والذي بعده شر منه .
3 / العقيدة أولا لو كانوا يعلمون .
4 / التمسك بالكتاب والسنة .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

5 / حر الصيف والتذكير بحر جهنم .
6 / {قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ} .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

في بعض الدول العربية الخطب موحدة ، وفي الأردن كانت الخطب موحدة في بعض المحافظات والمدن ، ثم قامت وزارة الأوقاف بإلغاء هذا القرار ، وصار للخطيب حرية اختيار الخطبة .
والخطب الموحدة البعض يؤيدها ، والأكثر على عدم تأييدها .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

< 16 / شعبان / 1433 هـ / الموافق 6 /7 / 2012 م / الجمعة > 
1 / أمراض الأمة .
2 / مخططات الأعداء .
3 / التذكير في الخطبة الثانية بفضائل شعبان .
4 / الإستعداد لرمضان .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من سالم الصبيحي 
جزك الله خيرا
1:السبيل إلى العز والتمكين في الأرض
2:فضائل شهر رمضان
3:لايصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا بماصلح به أولها

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من كشيدة جلالي 
بار ك الله فيك الاخ خالد علي هذا الاقتراح المبارك فجزاك الله كل خير
وسنشارك معك في هذا الاقتراح الجميل ومن باب التعاون علي الخير
"" ومن علامات قيام الساعة الصغري عدم ذكر الدجال علي المنابر""
فلتكن اذن الخطبة؟
7 / فتنة المسيح الدجـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــال.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> < 16 / شعبان / 1433 هـ / الموافق 6 /7 / 2012 م / الجمعة > 
> 1 / أمراض الأمة .
> 2 / مخططات الأعداء .
> 3 / التذكير في الخطبة الثانية بفضائل شعبان .
> 4 / الإستعداد لرمضان .


5 < نجح العدو نجاحا كبيرا في زرع الفتنة بين المسلمين >

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من سالم الصبيحي 
 6 :فتن كقطع الليل المظلم
7 :فضائل صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
8 :الأخلاق الأخلاق ياأهل الإسلام

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

1= تذكير الناس بأحداث وقعت في شعبان  كغزوة بني المصطلق وفرض الجهاد وفرض صيام رمضان  والكلام على تحويل القبلة وبيان متى كان وغيره من الأحداث 

2=تهيأة الناس للإستعداد لرمضان 
3=بيان فضل الصوم وعظيم قدره
4=بيان هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في شعبان  وهدي السلف الأول 
5= الكلام عن ليلة النصف من شعبان وذكر ما صح من الأحاديث في شعبان وما لم يصح والبدع التي وقعت فيه 
6= التأكيد على فضل القرآن  والتحذير من  الملهيات في رمضان والمسلسلات التي تهدم الصيام والدين 
7= الحث على التوبة والإقبال على الله سبحانه وتعالى والإنشغال بإصلاح ما بين العبد وربه 

وغيره مما لم يستحضره الخاطر وفيما ذكر كفاية والله المستعان 
أسأل الله أن ينفع بها الكاتب والقارئ

آمين

----------


## خالد الشافعي

عناوين مناسبة جدا ، حبذا أن تشارك معنا في كل اسبوع ، وشكرا لك .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

خطب مقترحة هذا الأسبوع 
الرابط :
http://www.khutabaa.com/

----------


## خالد الشافعي

خطب مقترحة هذا الأسبوع 
بداية العام الدارسي الجديد " كلمة توجيهية لأولياء الأمور وللمعلمين وللطلاب "
وللمزيد انظر هذا الرابط :
http://www.khutabaa.com/

----------


## أبي أويس حسام

بمناسبة عودة المدارسة :
(( ما دور المدارس والطالب في قضية سوريا وبورما وفلسطين )).
(( معيد القدس : صلاح الدين وطلاب مدارسنا )) .
(( دور اليهود في ترسيخ مبدأ الكره نحو الإسلام والمسلمين على طلابهم ودورنا ... )) .
(( تخلف الإسلام والعرب وتقدم الكفار والغرب )) .

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

بمناسبة الدخول المدرسي اقترح أن تخصص خطب بالعناوين الآتية:
- طلب العلم وأهميته في الإسلام
- طالب العلم بين المدرسة والأسرة والمجتمع
- وظيفة الأبوين في تدعيم عملية التعليم والتعلم

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من ‏ملتقى الخطباء‏

في مختاراتنا لهذا الأسبوع انتقينا لخطبائنا الكرام مجموعة من الخطب المنتقاة حول السيول والأمطار الغزيرة، وكيف أنها نعمة تتحول لدى الكثيرين إلى نقمة بفعل الإهمال الجسيم الذي دب في عصب الأمة، فنسأل الله تعالى أن يفرج كرب المسلمين، وأن ينجينا من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

فضائل شهر شعبان .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

كيف نستقبل شهر رمضان المبارك ؟ .

----------

